# Tropical woodlice



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

I have just finished building a big viv. 8' x 2'
There are a few layers of substrate with a good 3" of leaf litter on top.

If I add a tub of the white tropical woodlice will they live on happily?

Thanks!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They sure will.

But more importantly....SET UP PICS!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Please be kind!
This is my first crack at making a viv. Its been a fierce learning curve!
Today is day one so it really needs some time to grow in.
Switching the rain and fog systems on for the first time was great!!!!




























This has taken me ALL week! I had this week off work and it has eaten every hour I have been awake!

As for the learning curve, in some ways I am disapointed with it but on the whole I have learned lots so next one will be smart!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Where are the pics I added??????????


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Dunno :lol2:

What did you do to upload them?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

just as morgan freeman said the tropical woodlice will be fine, and pics


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Bloody bloody....

I pressed the little picture icon and added the URL, all things I have never done before lol

Will try again,

Flickr: box of nine's Photostream

Building new viv. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Day one of new viv on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks for being patient!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pleas be kind!? It's a wicked tank!

What are you housing in there???


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

AWW man thats kind of you putting the pic up!!!

I am going to hamm for the first time to buy some oophage pumilio

I do like the blue and some of the green but really going to see what I like at the show!

I have ordered some food and will start getting them to tern over, if I cant get the food working properly then I wont get frogs obviously, so fingers crossed 

ANY ADVICE would be great!

TA!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, that is spectacular...:2thumb:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

that is one of the best viv's i have seen, well done looks fantastic, think more people should try & make the right conditions for their frogs. your frogs will love it, 

you wanna come round & set mine up now! lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No probs.

You dead set on _Pumilio? _They're great frogs but very small! That's a huge tank for them, wondering whether you might ever be able to see them!

Yeah, only advice is to get practising with the fruit fly cultures, you seem to know what you're doing tank wise.

What lighting did you use? Construction methods etc? I wish I had spare cash and space to build something like that!


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats a great looking viv ! good luck with the Dart at Hamm, Am going my self !

Also great Broms! where did you get them from ?

Cheers Spanner


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Really good looking viv, well done.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

thats a fantastic looking viv :no1: , ive bin looking at pumilio myself theres some stunning morphs but ive never had chance to see them in real life.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

what lights are you using?


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Its the product of researching for at least a year and a half.
I don't want to be the owner of a living thing that is not as close to "happy" as it can be. 
The lights are stupidly expensive GroBeams, Two at the second with two more in the post to be fitted. 
The reason being they give very very good light and have a function of dusk/dawn and moonlight. AND do not get hot.
the dusk/dawn I hope makes the frogs feel fairly natural 

As I say i finished today and there are problems, the temp is not getting up to what is needed... so will need to think.
The humidity is good and it is tight so not even tiny frogs could get out.

I know the Pums are thumbnails but I would like a colony, say about 7 in there... what you think. I have no issue with them being small I kind of like the idea of "spotting" them


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

buddah said:


> thats a fantastic looking viv :no1: , ive bin looking at pumilio myself theres some stunning morphs but ive never had chance to see them in real life.


I had a look at Richie's from Frogs Galore.....they're cool frogs. Blue jeans they were.

Bri Bri's are my fave.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

agreendream said:


> Its the product of researching for at least a year and a half.
> I don't want to be the owner of a living thing that is not as close to "happy" as it can be.
> The lights are stupidly expensive GroBeams, Two at the second with two more in the post to be fitted.
> The reason being they give very very good light and have a function of dusk/dawn and moonlight. AND do not get hot.
> ...


What temps are you reaching?

Go for the Pums then def!


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had a look at Richie's from Frogs Galore.....they're cool frogs. Blue jeans they were.
> 
> Bri Bri's are my fave.


thats the ones i fancy them or san cristobal they look great, i was planing on making a trip to dartfrog to have a look at a few species in the flesh, i still also like the tincs, its just so difficult!!. photos just dont do them justice.


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

The lucky rep sensor is right in the centre of the viv and reads 15.2 steady now.

The heat sources, two heat mats on either wall I guess would make the sides a few degrees warmer but thats not good enough for Pums


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

buddah said:


> thats the ones i fancy them or san cristobal they look great, i was planing on making a trip to dartfrog to have a look at a few species in the flesh, i still also like the tincs, its just so difficult!!. photos just dont do them justice.


I always picture frogs much bigger than they are actually are...then I see them in person and they're tiny. Even though I keep a few species myself....:/


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

This has a good selection

www.DendroBase.de


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

agreendream said:


> The lucky rep sensor is right in the centre of the viv and reads 15.2 steady now.
> 
> The heat sources, two heat mats on either wall I guess would make the sides a few degrees warmer but thats not good enough for Pums


Damn that's pretty low. Can you up the overall temp of your house?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I always picture frogs much bigger than they are actually are...then I see them in person and they're tiny. Even though I keep a few species myself....:/


haha strange i allways picture them smaller than they actullay are, ive only seen a few tincs and terriblis and a few mantella sp. though


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

agreendream said:


> This has a good selection
> 
> www.DendroBase.de












Cauchero are nice!


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

would the temp not get up when its been running a while, at least room temp.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

agreendream said:


> This has a good selection
> 
> www.DendroBase.de


 
that looks like a great site ive not seen this before.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The lack of heat will be great in the summer but I'm sure there's a way to get round it in the winter.

I just can't think right now.....


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

what about warming the air before it goes in trough the vents?


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Sadly my Northern blood does not permit me putting the heating on, have to sit around cold in a few jumpers and a blanket, its just our way LOL
I do ideally want the viv to function rather then need the rooms help but I have done what you said and put heating on in that room, where I am now not permitted to tread lol lol

And yes I love! the Cauchero


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


 wow, very lucky Amphibians.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

you could warm the air with a heat cable on the in ward vent.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/436356-heat-cable-too-clear-doors.html


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Try heating the air before hand and use a small fan to blow it in. It will help stop the glass at the front misting up with the humidity. With a viv that size you could probably get away with a heat bulb one end and exept that side my be a little dryer. Talk to mark at Dartfrog as he has set up big vivs in the past and must have had to heat them.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great viv by the way, a thread of your building method would be good!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Try heating the air before hand and use a small fan to blow it in. It will help stop the glass at the front misting up with the humidity. With a viv that size you could probably get away with a heat bulb one end and exept that side my be a little dryer. Talk to mark at Dartfrog as he has set up big vivs in the past and must have had to heat them.


That's a good idea. Changes in humidity across the tank won't exactly be a bad thing anyway.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I must say... that tank is delicious. I just finished planting one myself (but for chameleons, not frogs). Good job. Get some frogs in it!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Like it, will see what heat source I can stick in the vent space so the fans pump the warm air in. They all ready act as a demister for the glass.
Plus will make contact with the chap you mentioned though I do find those kind of guys very intimidating hence my only joining this site recently.

Thanks all! Really made my day!!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Marc is really cool, he started me off with Darts. He also has a great selection of pumilio, check out his website Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper . He is also going to Hamm.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I must say... that tank is delicious. I just finished planting one myself (but for chameleons, not frogs). Good job. Get some frogs in it!


How about some pics of yours flanman.:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> How about some pics of yours flanman.:lol2:


[email protected] 'Flanman' Think I'm going to start using that...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> [email protected] 'Flanman' Think I'm going to start using that...


Ha. 

Ok, I still can't work out what you have round your neck? It's driving me mad!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha.
> 
> Ok, I still can't work out what you have round your neck? It's driving me mad!


Definitely a dog collar.

I'll pop some pics up of my chameleon set-up tomorrow.
It's only a small 30x30x45.
So try and contain the excitement guys. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha.
> 
> Ok, I still can't work out what you have round your neck? It's driving me mad!


It's a thong with Pan on it- the god of wine, music, sex and...


...panic. Sounds like a good role model to me...:lol2:


----------

